# sanitizing



## geri (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been using Easy-clean for sanitizing. Just mixed up a gallon of potasiumbisulfate..confused. I have no terrible odor that others talk of, please explain sanitizing for me. Thanks.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems sometimes the oder comes over time.
I recently mixed up a gallon batch of Kmeta [Sulfite] and notice no oder too....Did a double check to make sure I used the right stuff....A couple days ago used some and it was stinky.

I put ours in a Stainless bowl and use a turkey baster [just for wine] and squirt it thought the reakcing canes and hoses...as well splash it on everything that will touch the wine...Pour some in the buckets and sqish it around with the baster. *Do not* rise.

They say you can reuse the solution you rinsed stuff with....BUT...I usually have rinsed the equipment with water first and feel that I have diluted the solution with the residual water...so after using it, I throw it away....

Sodium and Potassium Metabisulfite is pretty cheap stuff if you buy a ½# at a time. I should get a spray bottle...and spray some of the equipemnt.

*Another Note to self:* Buy spray bottles at $Store.


----------



## geri (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The Easy clean by it self will not sanitize?


----------



## gaudet (Nov 8, 2008)

easy clean is to clean the surfaces, potassium bisulfite sanitizes

Easy clean may clean it well enough, but why take chances?
*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## smurfe (Nov 8, 2008)

You normally won't smell the fumes until either you have closed the container allowing the fumes to concentrate or had the solution mixed up for a bit until it emits the fumes. It will though, trust me. It is rare to smell the fumes right after mixing it up though. 


As stated, Easy Clean is classified as a cleaner. There is a labeling regulation process chemicals must go through to be considered sanitizers. This process is very expensive and many manufactures will not go through this process. Thus they can not say they are sanitizers. 


You will never go wrong with cleaning with Easy Clean and sanitizing with K-Meta. You should always clean and then sanitize. K-Meta alone will not clean your equipment. Many start off their winemaking career by just using One Step to clean and sanitize with and have no problems. With brand new equipment this will normally be OK but when scratches occur there are more places for nasties to hide. Establish a good cleaning and sanitizing regime and replace equipment regularly (plastic items) and you will not have problems.


----------



## geri (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a wonderful site, thanks so much for the help. My wine looks beautiful and I sure have learned alot, so next batch will sure be easier.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 8, 2008)

geri said:


> This is a wonderful site, thanks so much for the help. My wine looks beautiful and I sure have learned alot, so next batch will sure be easier.



Post some pictures of your wine in the appropriate thread. Please share them with us.


----------



## univity (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been using Na Meta for sanitizing as it is cheaper than K-Meta, but I dont thinik either one is any better - other than that u dont want to put Na Meta in your wine as all the sodium is unhealthy - but that is what they used to use instead of k-meta


----------



## smurfe (Nov 10, 2008)

univity said:


> I have been using Na Meta for sanitizing as it is cheaper than K-Meta, but I dont thinik either one is any better - other than that u dont want to put Na Meta in your wine as all the sodium is unhealthy - but that is what they used to use instead of k-meta




I use Na Meta as well but am slowly switching to Star San for wine. You are right that it is cheaper. It does have higher sulfite levels they say so in essence you can either use less or have a stronger solution. I know when I use the same amount of K-Meta and Na Meta in a solution theNa Meta burns the nose more.I add it to my wines as well. No more sulfite's than we use in our wines it really isn't going to make any difference. I am trying to remember what Tim Vandergrift said at the first Wine Stock but I think (don't hold me to this)he said you had to drink like 70 (maybe more)bottles of wine in a setting to get the same amount of sodium that a McDonald's Big Mac has.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2008)

70 bottles huh, Ill tell ya tomorrow!


----------



## univity (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah - that sounds like a challenge



what is Star San and why are you switching to it?


----------



## smurfe (Nov 12, 2008)

univity said:


> yeah - that sounds like a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> what is Star San and why are you switching to it?




You know, I can't really remember shy but I was told not to use sulfite's to sanitize with beer. I believe it was due to the pH differences between beer and wine. Beer has a higher pH and would take more sulfite's to be effective. Now the more I research this it looks like I believe they were mistaken as the sulfite's are sanitizing the equipment, not being added to the liquid as we do for wine to kill the wild yeasts and prevent oxidation. 


I switched to Star San on the recommendation of the beer community. It is probably one of the most popular sanitizers and it does an excellent job. It foams up pretty good when you mix it and the bubbles are effective sanitizer as well as the liquid. It is no rinse and even if you have foam in a bucket, keg or bottle you can add you beer right on top of it. It is non toxic when mixed and adds no off flavors to your beer. You can mix it and use in a spray bottle just like sulfite's and it will keep indefinitely. It as well as all of the companies products are top notch.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

I used Star San from the git go... was concerned about the suds being a problem so like a dummy I would rinse after... since that time I was fortunate to stumble across this site and learned the suds are not an issue..


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

Suds are good, suds are wise!


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 12, 2008)

Im not sure how to do the thing where someone elses response comes up, but one of the earlier threads talked about using a spray bottle. I have used a spray bottle for a while. I always wondered though if the misting from the bottle takes away some of the effectivness of the Na-meta. From what I have read the fumes from the Na-meta is what actually sanitizes. If your misting the solution does this effect that? Just a thought.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2008)

Go to their post and hit the quote button. It brins up a response screen with their quote in it.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2008)

Jwhelan939 said:


> Im not sure how to do the thing where someone elses response comes up, but one of the earlier threads talked about using a spray bottle. I have used a spray bottle for a while. I always wondered though if the misting from the bottle takes away some of the effectivness of the Na-meta. From what I have read the fumes from the Na-meta is what actually sanitizes. If your misting the solution does this effect that? Just a thought.




If anything it would make it more effective. As it mists, it breaks the solution particle sizes down increasing the surface area of the combined particles so the S02 gasses can actually increase and be more effective.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 12, 2008)

appleman said:


> Go to their post and hit the quote button. It brins up a response screen with their quote in it.




Oh, cool. Thanks Appleman!!!


----------



## Okie1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I cant remember.


What amount of K-meta do you mix per gallon of water to make sanatizing solution?


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 12, 2008)

2oz per gallon


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2008)

Some makers list it as 3 oz per gallon, but I use 2 ounces also.


----------



## Okie1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

2 Oonces here also which is the same as 3 tble. spoons.


----------



## coriasco (Dec 8, 2008)

I use easy clean and never had a problem in fact I talk on line with a head winemaker of a winery and he told me that easy clean is an excellent product. So if you have been using easy clean and have not had any problems why would you want to switch to something else.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Coriasco, Welcome to the forum.We hope you stay withus. 

You wouldn't want to switch. You use both. Wash then sterilize.Easy clean removes dirt physically. k-meta kills what you can not remove. Would you want your doctor to clean his tools with only dish soap before using them on you? (easy clean is a food grade no need to rinse soap that works well with wine.)*Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## hoxbar (Jan 23, 2009)

My local wine kit store told me that the easy clean would clean and sanitize. Since I know it doesn't. Will it be ok to make my first batch with only easy clean? I bought a better bottle carboy (plastic) is this going to cause problems?


----------



## Bert (Jan 23, 2009)

By cleaning everything really good it MAY be OK....sanitizing with K-Meta would be better.....When I first started making wine I used One Step a product that I was told would clean and sanitize....It doesn't sanitize, but I made a number of wines with no problems....Dumb luck or chance , I think you have to decide.....Good Luck


----------

